# Feral Hog populations



## SaugerHunter91

I keep hearing more and more especially from people in the southern part of the state about the exploding population of wild hogs here in Ohio. The thing I'm wondering is with them being so prolific will they eventually inhabit every county in the state? Sounds like some good hunting opportunity to me! In my 21 years I've seen the coyote populations soar to the point I can now hear their hows on my nightly walks. Will these boars do the same? Think there will come a time they make it as far north as Columbiana County? Does anyone on here have any experience with hunting or even witnessing these things?


----------



## bonifas9017

I think it is very possible. It would be great to hunt also. But on the other hand it scares me, being a farmer in north west ohio. I believe just one herd of these hogs could completely destroy a crop in just one night. But yes I believe they will eventually habit all of ohio


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rod-Man

I think the ppl hunting hogs in southern Ohio may be the same ones spotting Bigfoot. I've been hunting southern Ohio awhile now. No sightings yet. If they are out there, the numbers couldn't be substantial. Just my two cents.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DLarrick

Rod-Man said:


> I think the ppl hunting hogs in southern Ohio may be the same ones spotting Bigfoot. I've been hunting southern Ohio awhile now. No sightings yet. If they are out there, the numbers couldn't be substantial. Just my two cents.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i agree here, i hunt with a group of people in southwest ohio and i have never seen one or even seen damage that could have came from them. not saying there isnt any in OH but the numbers cant be too high


----------



## VitalShot

More east than west. Vinton county has hogs. There are more in other places also. These are bad. Would be fun to hunt but other than that a real prob. As long as the state tries to control them by hunting over time they will expand. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis

Maybe I&#8217;m optimistic, but I just don&#8217;t think it&#8217;ll happen. The only &#8220;reports&#8221; I&#8217;ve heard of are internet posts like this one, almost zero first hand accounts of wild hogs. Yes, some are killed every year. But I just don&#8217;t see or hear anything to even suggest some sort of &#8220;exploding population&#8221;. The ODNR really got people talking a few years ago when they put out the article about wild hogs. For some reason people took that to mean they were everywhere, rather than the pre-emptive strike that it was. If you look at the states where they&#8217;ve gotten out of hand, they&#8217;re all well south of Ohio. TN would be the closest that I would consider having a real population, and they&#8217;re nothing like TX or GA. For whatever reason, they don&#8217;t thrive in colder climates. I just don&#8217;t think they can really explode in Ohio. I also agree with Rod Man, some of the sightings are questionable.


----------



## Lundy

In all of my years of hunting, Atehns and Hocking Counties I have never seen a hog or a hog track nor do I know anyone that has ever seen one.

I'm sure some exist in the wild but they are not widespread.


----------



## Eric E

I have hunted se Ohio for 25 years.. Never seen one in Washington or Noble county. We do have pics of bobcats though...

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Yeah, agree with everyone, and magis raises a good point. They want to keep them from establishing well and are getting the word out. Ohio has too many hunters and to many small properties for them to go unnoticed in an area for long.

In Texas they do so well because of all the space I think. I hunt the there every couple of years. The hunter per acre there is much lower than in Ohio.

Also wonder if the winter climate is a factor?

If you do see them, kill them and enjoy.


----------



## Tom K

There are a few around but they are few and far between in most areas the ODNR says are over run with them.


----------



## Rod-Man

My understanding (which is second hand in this instance) is that the wild hogs are a lot more gamey than farm raised pork. It was explained to me that there is a night and day difference between the meat due to a number of things. For instance they are more active, they have different diets so the flavor of their fat is different, and after all they are different animals. 

Anyone on here who has taken one care to speak to that?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

Rod-Man said:


> My understanding (which is second hand in this instance) is that the wild hogs are a lot more gamey than farm raised pork. It was explained to me that there is a night and day difference between the meat due to a number of things. For instance they are more active, they have different diets so the flavor of their fat is different, and after all they are different animals.
> 
> Anyone on here who has taken one care to speak to that?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I can only speak to Texas hogs. The adults are not very good to eat unless caught live and penned and feed for a period of time. You can make spicy sausage though.

I will also say that the adults are stinky, nasty and wormy certain times of the year. They also have a high rate of disease. I think trichinosis was the me, but someone might know better.

These were true razorbacks though. The hogs in Ohio tend to be more feral hog than wild boar. So they might be better. Now we did kill a few piglets one year and they were really good.


----------



## Nikster

Almost all are feral, very few Razorbacks. Of the 10/12x's I've consumed hog it's best eaten as sausage or a roast that's been brined for 24 hrs.. A brine solution with a variety of spice's is best. Quite tasty! 

Feral hogs are a tuffer animal than farm raised, less fat, different eatin habits & a much leaner meat. So as an end result, like with all game it's how one prepares the meat to make it palatable.

Nik,


----------



## M.Magis

I've only had wild pig once, and it was from a game farm here in Ohio. For the most part, any wild pigs in Ohio have come from game farms, though the one I tried may have been penned and fed for a while, I'm not sure. I just had some pork steak, but I thought it was very good. I had to cook it slower than domestic pork because it burnt easily, but other than that it tasted like regular pork. This was from a boar around 200 lbs. I was surprised it at how good it was.


----------



## black swamp

Have seen the damage first hand if you see one blast it these things are so destructive they will destroy what is left of our fragmented forest Ohio does not need a hog problem it is bad eneough logging is out of control in this state just one more problem if you want to hog hunt go south these private hunting "preserves" could care less about the problem they just count money they dont see the big picture why would you want to hunt in a fenced in area, just has bad has the pay lakes, GREED GREED GREED That is all I have to say


----------



## postalhunter1

I have to concur with most of you guys. Hunted in a lot of places in ohio for 15 years. Never, never saw a wild boar let alone saw a track. I know they are destructive and I know we don't need them screwing up our native habitat or wildlife. I would love to hunt them someday, but not at the expense of farmers income. I know if I ever do see one its bacon time.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## luv2fish

I went to a seminar this fall and heard a great talk concerning ferrel hogs in Ohio. Go to the USDA website and look up a Craig Hicks, wildlife disease biologist with the U.S. Department of Agriculture, APHIS-Wildlife Services, he knows everything about ferrel hogs and where the populations and problems with them in Ohio currently are. He is the only one assigned to deal with the growing issue of ferrel hogs in Ohio. If you are having a hunting or sporting club meeting or function invited him to speak, he will come and give his presentation which is about an hour long. You can contact him at 866-4-USDA-WS.


----------



## 9Left

DLarrick said:


> i agree here, i hunt with a group of people in southwest ohio and i have never seen one or even seen damage that could have came from them. not saying there isnt any in OH but the numbers cant be too high


+2...agreed here also..Ive heard sooo much about these pigs in ohio and there exploding populations..been hunting SW ohio and SE ohio for 15 years and have yet to see ONE yet..i dont argue that they are in ohio, and MAY become a problem SOMEDAY..but there are definitely not significant numbers of them.


----------



## T-180

Ironman,
I've lived & worked in the vicinity of TRC & have never heard anything about any hogs killed there. Not saying it's impossible, but I do have contact with TRC personel who take care of those things & nothing. I do know though about the hunts down around Urbana ; a guy I work with owns one of the farms that they actually killed a few hogs on. They waited for a fresh snow , then drove out blocks of woods. He never did bring me in any sausage from one of those things !!


----------



## M R DUCKS

A Buddy saw a large hog 6-7 years ago and 3 years ago has a large hog on a trail camera and saw a smaller one during hunting season...no shot....in Champaign Co. His dad has one on trail camera from Jackson Co.


----------



## leupy

I hunt Galia Co. and while I have never seen one there have been over a dozen killed in the area I hunt. I did see a dead one in the creek but nothing alive. Last year one guy got a 650 lb. hog less than 300 yds from one of the stands I hunt. Last week the land owners son saw six one night from his deer stand. A couple years ago a couple of locals set up a pen trap and got four one night, but never caught another. I have seen their tracks and alot of crop damage. They are here and will be adding numbers fast, everyone I know that sees them kills them on sight even if they just leave then lay. "birds and worms gotta eat too" Clint Eastwood- Red Legs.


----------



## Mushijobah

Got some in Vinton County in a few different areas. As Magis said, I sort of doubt the explosion. With the amount of hunting pressue, open season, cooler climate.... Could be wrong, and will eat crow (pig sounds better) if I am.


----------



## billk

Let's hope they never establish a foothold here.

Lived in Houston for 6 yrs. Every hunter I ever met shot a hog to go with the deer to make sausage and that was the only time they ever shot one.

They eat more and out-compete deer for food sources, breed like rabbits, and carry a boatload of diseases.


----------



## Rod-Man

leupy said:


> I hunt Galia Co. and while I have never seen one there have been over a dozen killed in the area I hunt. I did see a dead one in the creek but nothing alive. Last year one guy got a 650 lb. hog less than 300 yds from one of the stands I hunt. Last week the land owners son saw six one night from his deer stand. A couple years ago a couple of locals set up a pen trap and got four one night, but never caught another. I have seen their tracks and alot of crop damage. They are here and will be adding numbers fast, everyone I know that sees them kills them on sight even if they just leave then lay. "birds and worms gotta eat too" Clint Eastwood- Red Legs.


I hunt Gallia Co aswell leupy. Like you I've not seen the first track or heard the first snort. My understanding is that in the south where these Sounders flourish you can't miss the damage. I say it's possible there are a few here and there. I accounted most of the claims of 'this person shot 1' or 'these people trapped 12' folklore however. I've heard the stories too. Never seen the first bit of evidence 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis

leupy said:


> Last year one guy got a 650 lb. hog less than 300 yds from one of the stands I hunt.


An animal like that came directly from some fenced operation. They should really be accountable for escapees via discreet ear tags or something like that.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Funny I am late to this thread, but until last Saturday I would have answered this as most here:

I've hunted SW OH, Central OH & SE OH for 22 seasons and never once seen a wild OH hog...never. And I have hunted some really large tracts of private woods in areas years ago before they were parceled out.

Last Saturday in notheast Pike county changed all that! My buddy bought 96 acres last year; it is in a very large undisturbed tract of timber (well over 500 acres of solid timber on his side alone that joins a lrager tract). His 96 acres is in the center - he has an easement to drive back to access his property...it is as remote as anywhere I have hunted in OH...completely off the grid. 

I had never hunted there before and my buddy made no mention of hogs. He led me to stand on a saddle way before first light and continued on to his stand location. Before I could even see I heard "hog noises" (I know this sounds funny, but obviously a couple got too close to eachother or something - it was a short disturbance). I had honestly almost forgotten about it and at 10am I hear something coming through the woods down the ridge towards me. I am convinced it is deer or **** with the level of noise being made. I couldn't spot anything even when the noice level told me they were within sight. Finally, I spotted 2 hogs working over the oak flat behind me heading over the ridge! 

Being like minded as most of you I still wasn't convinced they were "wild" hogs. I asked my buddy if there were any farms around when we met at the end of teh hunt...he just smiled and asked if I saw them. I said yes...there ain't a farm within miles of his land. He tells me I am the first to put eyes to them. Both he and his brother have heard them both last year and this year, but not seen any. They also run cams and do not have any cam pictures. 

Am I to say they are certainly wild hogs.....I wouldn't bet my finger on it. But, this is a long, long way from any farming...nothing but timber around for miles too. Until we learn something to sway our opinion, I saw my first wild OH hog on Sat and they do live in at least very small #'s in Pike county.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I'll add these weren't big razorbacks, russians or anything of the sort. Although they were some distance away I grew up on a 2,000 head hog farm owned by OSU and can judge size well. I'd say they were in the 100-120lb range....nice roasting size for a party.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I've been hunting with my brother in law in SE Ohio for the past 5 years and have never seen one, nor any sign of one. He's been hunting there since he was a kid (30+ years), and has never seen one either. We are in Washington Cty., about 7-8 miles NW of Marietta on 2 private farms. The farmers have never seen any either. However, I believe there are a few running around, and I will make this recommendation. Kill every one of the rotten critters you can! Even if you have a chance to lay waste to a dozen of them, and can only use one or two, do it! I'm on some other forums, and the southern guys all say the same thing. In fact, to quote one of those guys, "When the hogs move in, the deer move out!" 

I believe that most of the wild pigs in Ohio are, in fact, "feral" hogs. In other words previously domesticated hogs that escaped and took to living in the wild. Very low percentage of truly wild "European" or "Russian" hog genes in the group. But, I have read and heard that in parts of the country where some true "Euro" or "Russ" wild boar are loose, that their genetics are becoming dominant. In other words, if a boar with a predominance of European or Russian genes mates with a feral sow, she will throw a litter of piglets with predominantly European or Russian characteristics. The wildness comes back, it's devolution in progress! 

And as far as our weather controlling them, if the European or Russian genes become dominant, good luck with that! My brother did 2 tours in the Army in Germany. He always joked that they waited to send him over when a record cold Winter was on tap! He told me that he saw wild boar "as big as a Jeep" running around the woods over there! 

Now, for eating. My folks were in northern Italy some time ago visiting a winery when there was a big commotion in the yard. They went down to see what all the fuss was about, and there were 4 farm hands who had carried in a big wild boar on a pole that they had killed in the vineyard. After a while the winery owner asked what they were doing in 2 or 3 days. My folks said "Nothing". So, the owner invited them to a pig roast! Well, my Mom, a picky eater at the best of times, had some misgivings. She said that wild boar was just about the single ugliest thing she had ever laid eyes on! Anyway, they show up for the pig roast, and my Mom thinks she can fill up on appetizers, or whatever, so she doesn't have to eat any of that pig! Well, turns out they were the guests of honor, so they were ushered right to the front of the line, where they had guys in chef's whites and toques carving wild boar! My Mom had no choice but to eat some, and she said it was some of the best pork she ever had! I guess it's like all wild game, you have to know what you're doing when you cook it. Leave it to the Italians to make anything delicious!


----------



## SaugerHunter91

I'll agree to the fact that I'd say the vast majority of "wild boar" in Ohio are actually farm raised that got loose and became feral. I actually have a close friend who encountered one down here in SE Mahoning county during archery season.. Needless to say he didn't hesitate sending an arrow its way.


----------



## Sid.hoover

luv2fish said:


> I went to a seminar this fall and heard a great talk concerning ferrel hogs in Ohio. Go to the USDA website and look up a Craig Hicks, wildlife disease biologist with the U.S. Department of Agriculture, APHIS-Wildlife Services, he knows everything about ferrel hogs and where the populations and problems with them in Ohio currently are. He is the only one assigned to deal with the growing issue of ferrel hogs in Ohio. If you are having a hunting or sporting club meeting or function invited him to speak, he will come and give his presentation which is about an hour long. You can contact him at 866-4-USDA-WS.


I have also seen Craig Hicks speak. Its unfortunate that he is the only one assigned to this problem. One of his stories was about the Mohican area. He said that hunters reported no hog sightings or tracks and concluded there were no hogs in the area. Craig then proceeded to catch multiple hogs in the area. Just a warning, just because you don't see them when you are hunting does not mean they are not there even if you are experienced. If you contact him though he will be able to tell you for sure which Ohio counties they are in. They are a serious problem. Also they are not all farm escapees. A lot of them are hybrids from game reserves or that people have released.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Update: Speaking to my freidn while hunting down there again this weekend there is a high fence game farm roughly 6-7 miles from his property. It is possible there are a few "escapes" running around the area. Either way traffic is very low as I said they don't have cam pics and my sighting was the first in 2 years other than noises.


----------



## dmills4124

Got a little experience with southern hogs(Javalina) in Arizona. They are masters of the art of hiding and sneaking around. Nights are best if you really want to bag one. They can be very quiet when they want to and are the most aggresive critter you can find besides maybe the badger or a true Tasmanian devil. I had a friend that got treed by a group of Javalina up a Sahuaro cactus while out bow hunting some desert deer. The hogs didnt get him but the infection from the cactus needles did. He lost a leg from the infection. 
My relatives in Lauisiana have said that it only takes a short time for a domestic pig released(or escaped) into the wild to become completely ferrel all the way down to growing tusks. They said that their hair even becomes more coarse and they will breed till there isnt any food left. Then they become canibuls. They will eat anything. Its no wonder they are so full of sickness. 
As for the flavor of the meat. The guys who go javalina hunting every year tell me that the meat is only good for sausage and then you have to mix the meat 50/50 with domestic hog to be able to eat it.
Get yourself a good nightvision scope and farmers permission and have a good time. Oh and if there are rumors of one being seen there are lots more that are out there. Dont let them get a foothold in Ohio or the crops will be destroyed and the deer will leave the area.
JMTCW
later ya'll
donm


----------



## Steelheader88

I met Craig Hicks while I was attending hocking college in southern Ohio, He was in town on business, and stopped in to a career day/ gather info from students who lived in the Vinton area. He uses an Ar-10 with military type optics in .300 whisper. The guys knows about hogs and would be happy to give the best areas as long as you correspond with him. Their greatest concern has to deal with the ease that the wild hogs can spread communicable diseases to ohio's livestock by eating, shitting and rutting around farms nand such. I still want to get one and have a roast. Also many sightings at Zaleski state forest when we were doing field work. The yare always a day or two ahead of you.


----------



## BG Slayer

there only in certain counties heres a map from odnr that shows where they are its from 2012


----------



## erik

A group of mine have hunted belmont county for the last 15 yrs and a friend of mine was the only one to ever see one-once and it was running-so there arnt that many out there.


----------



## treytd32

My friends farm is right in the middle of the preble butler county line area and we have seen them before


----------



## rustyfish

Have seen pictures of hogs and torn up land from lucasville in scioto county.
A couple have been shot in pike county near where I live.

Although people assumed they were not cold tolerant, they are proving that wrong every day. 

They are one of the most prolific reproducing large mammals in the country.
They are indiscriminate omnivores that will eat anything. 
They are one of the most intelligent mammals in the country.
Not very susceptible to predation. 
As long as they have food, water, and cover they could explode anywhere.
If large percentage of babies can survive their first winter they could expand across Ohio pretty fast.


----------



## FISH DINNER

Ok, fwiw here is my two cents. First, I have hunted southwest Ohio for around 20 years now and never spotted a hog or evidence of there existense in either Clermont or Warren counties. Coincidentally I just returned from a hell of a vacation in Florida where I did everything from charter fishing to scuba diving to you guessed it, hog hunting! I hunted with a group that has access to almost 30,000 acres of free roaming farms with no high fences. The area I hunted for the day was a 6,000 acre cattle ranch that was loaded with not only cattle but hogs. It was a spot and stalk hunt with my compound bow and I had a hell of a good time. I will say that these accounts of hogs moving in and deer moving out is total bs, at least in Florida. Like I said, this was no high fence hunting, the property had nothing more than cattle fence around it that was low enough for deer to jump over and you could clearly see the runs underneath of it that the hogs used to come and go as they pleased. During my spotting and stalking I jumped up nearly as many deer as hogs, and also numerous turkeys. Clearly everyone was able to play nice with each other. Secondly, I too have heard the numerous stories of the vast destruction these hogs can inflict. I asked the guide about how upset the area farmers were that these massive swarms of hogs were roaming everywhere creating havoc on there land. The guide's response? Don't believe what you read in the paper. According to him the destruction created by these hogs is actually relatively minute. And I saw it with my own two eyes; large amounts of hogs on this ranch and really no noticeable damage to the land. My take on the issue, do they create more damage than deer, elk, moose, etc? I kind of doubt it. Plus, with the enormous amounts of coyotes in the state now, how many of those piglets will reach maturity? If anything, deer hunters should welcome hogs even if for no other reason that for a coyote piglets probably make a much more desirable dinner (and easier to catch) than a fawn...


----------



## T-180

Those farmers are also making money off of selling hog hunts. Talked to a couple ranchers out in Texas & they absolutely hate those hogs. You can hunt them for free & use anything you want. They don't have the vast amount of crops, hay, etc., & they want those hogs killed any way you can do it. Many of the locals bait an area, then go back in at night & use spot lights & AR type weapons ........ they're losing the battle, too. Two litters a years at 6-10 per litter & the early litter can reproduce that year, you do the math.


----------



## FISH DINNER

T-180 said:


> Those farmers are also making money off of selling hog hunts. Talked to a couple ranchers out in Texas & they absolutely hate those hogs. You can hunt them for free & use anything you want. They don't have the vast amount of crops, hay, etc., & they want those hogs killed any way you can do it. Many of the locals bait an area, then go back in at night & use spot lights & AR type weapons ........ they're losing the battle, too. Two litters a years at 6-10 per litter & the early litter can reproduce that year, you do the math.


Actually my information didn't come from a farmer, it came coincidentally from a retired Florida game warden. I'm not doubting they can do damage, especially in an area that may not have large amounts of hay/crops/food sources, but apparently so can deer, as there are quite a few farmers in ohio with nuisance permits that claim they are being eaten out of house and home. Those farmers are also free to use ARs and hunt at night, etc. Even if reproductive rates are as high as you claim, I would be very interested in learning numbers of mortality rates before drawing further conclusions. If they were able to successfully reproduce as fast as you claim, I would expect these small pockets of hogs that have been present in southern Ohio for years to stretch all the way up to Erie by now. I'm just not seeing it and it doesn't sound like many others on this thread are either.


----------



## T-180

You can easily look up the rates of reproduction for hogs, feral or otherwise. I was raised on a farm & the only thing that can out multiply hogs are rabbits & rats !! 
I saw areas of grassland in Texas that were several acres in size that looked like they'd been tilled for a garden, so the destructive nature is very apparent. Saw several groups of them near the water we were fishing & those things can disappear in a hurry.
I'm not an alarmist when it comes to hogs, just a realist. I think the cold weather helps keep them in check up this way, as well as a bunch of alert landowners who deal with them swiftly.


----------



## BigDave

Buddy of mine and a couple of his friends took 9 smaller ones (50 - 60#) out of a small woodlot in Auglaize county a few years back. Yes they were wild hogs the game warden was involved also


----------



## FishLaughAtMe

I just read a story in a hunting magazine about hunting pigs in Alberta, so my guess is that they can deal with the cold. Besides, They are called russian boars arent they.


----------



## 9Left

FishLaughAtMe said:


> I just read a story in a hunting magazine about hunting pigs in Alberta, so my guess is that they can deal with the cold. Besides, They are called russian boars arent they.


yes, but are those FERAL hogs or boar? Maybe a "russian boar" can tolerate very cold winters. I think there may be some truth to feral hogs not tolerating the cold winters here..i wish i could prove that but i cant...yes they reproduce like crazy..but why so little sightings or reports?(in ohio) Coyotes reproduce pretty well too, they tolerate the cold, and they are frickin everywhere in ohio.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody

I think Russian bores and feral hogs are two different things....


----------



## buckeyebowman

Nikster said:


> Almost all are feral, very few Razorbacks. Of the 10/12x's I've consumed hog it's best eaten as sausage or a roast that's been brined for 24 hrs.. A brine solution with a variety of spice's is best. Quite tasty!
> 
> Feral hogs are a tuffer animal than farm raised, less fat, different eatin habits & a much leaner meat. So as an end result, like with all game it's how one prepares the meat to make it palatable.
> 
> Nik,


That's a good point! My folks were visiting a winery in Italy that was part of a large, multi-crop farm. They grew corn, wheat, grapes, fruit, rice, all kinds of stuff. A big commotion broke out in the farmyard, and the owner and my folks went out to see what was going on. Here come 4 guys with a huge, dead wild boar on a pole! They had shot it out of one of their vineyards. My Mom said it was the ugliest thing she had ever seen in her life! Of course, she was always a little squeamish about the game birds, rabbits and venison I brought home as a kid, although I did notice she didn't seem to have a problem with the cleaned crappie and bluegill I gave to her to deep fry! 

Anyway, after a short confab, the owner of the farm asked my folks if they had any plans for 3 nights hence. They were going to have a big party for all the farmhands and invited guests to eat this wild boar! My folks were trying to strike a deal with the winery, so they agreed to be there. My Mom figured she could fill up on appetizers and side dishes, the boar being so ugly and all. After a drink and some appetizers, the host of the party, the farm owner, personally escorted my Mom to the chef who was parceling out slices of wild boar. My Mom took a little bite, Mmmm, not bad. Second bite, Hmmm, pretty good. Third bite, Wow, this is really good! Leave it to the Italians to make something unappetizing looking taste good.

As far as those folks who would look upon wild boar, or feral hogs as a hunting opportunity, I would advise caution. Particularly those who express concern about Ohio's deer population as it is. I'm on another forum where quite a few hunters from the South are represented. There was a post similar to this, where a few northern guys kind of wished for the opportunity to hunt pigs where they lived. One of the guys said, "You don't want that. When the pigs move in, the deer move out!"


----------



## I Fish

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I think Russian bores and feral hogs are two different things....


Here's how I understand it. A Russian Boar is a breed of pig, while a feral hog is a wild pig of any breed. The first generation of piglet, regardless of breed, born in the wild will have tusks, as there is no farmer to cut them out. As these wild born hogs breed, and therefore mix with other breeds of now wild hogs, they become wilder, stronger, and, tougher.

I know a guy that is trapping and hunting them on his farm in Vinton county. He's been getting 25+ per year for several years. I'm not putting his name in public, but, if you attended HTC in the last few years, he was probably one of your teachers. For bait, he uses corn mixed with molasses. His farm borders Mead/Westvaco, and he says he's only getting a small fraction of them on his farm. The rest are living/multiplying very well.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I've been hunting Noble and Morgan County for a couple years with people that have been hunting them for 20+ and we've never seen or saw any destruction from hogs.


----------



## Rod-Man

Unfortunately, I must dismiss every account that starts with: "a buddy of mine, a friend of mine, this guy I know, this farmer I ran into, a guy I met, etc."
All of those accounts are really, if we're being honest, simply perpetuating rumours. I set ready with my rifle the next time "a buddy of mine" wants to go hoggin. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I Fish

Rod-Man said:


> Unfortunately, I must dismiss every account that starts with: "a buddy of mine, a friend of mine, this guy I know, this farmer I ran into, a guy I met, etc."
> All of those accounts are really, if we're being honest, simply perpetuating rumours. I set ready with my rifle the next time "a buddy of mine" wants to go hoggin.


Dismiss all you want. What I'm saying is no rumor. I've seen his traps and his bait pile. He isn't spending that kind of time and money just to lie to me. 30 years ago, people dismissed coyotes and bears. I guess the ODNR is spreading rumors and lies?


----------



## Rod-Man

Not trying to ruffle any feathers. I'd just be more inclined to accept these "rumors" if they came with a little tangible evidence. I'd like to offer this to all readers of this thread. Have rifle, will travel.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Header

This hog was taken in S.E. Ohio by a guy that does NOT hunt for big foot. He scouted the pack for a couple weeks and hunting a few days. It is his first pig but won't be his last. The date from the camera is wrong.


----------



## Rod-Man

Header said:


> It is his first pig but won't be his last.


It appears this photo is 10 years old. I'm confused about the "It is his first but won't be his last" comment. Its been ten years. He either did or didn't shoot another. No? 
And not to be unnessesarily thorough. This guy could be anyone. There's no way to verify your claim. Not that im calling you a liar, but you can understand my skepticism. Heck, maybe not even in Ohio. I just wanna keep bad info from circulating. A genuine account would go something like: "I'm Bob. They're all over my property. Here are some pics. Come have a look."

Unfortunately, those accounts don't exist. Well at least as of yet. Don't get me wrong, I believe there could be pockets in Ohio. I've just hunted a lot of this State and haven't seen the first verifiable evidence.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah

I doubt anyone has any big bucks or great waterfowl spots in Central Ohio. It's all rumors and the pics are photo-shopped. I will believe you if you take me along to your great spots and let me harvest some myself...... . . . . . . . .


----------



## Rod-Man

Okay. Here's my first report. I hunt that very section of Gallia every single year. When the little orange men come around after Thanksgiving, they push the heck out of those woods with dogs. Someone I know would have seen something. Not hide nor hair though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rod-Man

I'm open to the idea that they are around Ironman. Right now the only accounts are unverifiable 1st person and intangible 3rd person accounts. Certainly they may have slipped under my radar. I just know a lot of land owners that are just as perplexed with the DNR's claims. I hunt Gallia hard. All year, Turkey, Deer, and everything between.

I'm sure it is illegal, but sure as heck I'll hike out make my way up a tree and here come the K9 cavalry. Never fails. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah

If you don't personally see something, it doesn't exist. Atoms, molecules, cells, bacteria. All fake!! My Grandniece could make a better amoeba in Photoshop!


----------



## Rod-Man

Mush I don't want to offend you because I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or not. All of the things you've mentioned are currently viewable and verifiable. As are hoggs. If you want to argue theory please save everyone the headache and we can have that discussion via PM's. It would be nice if this thread didn't spin off into the fictional word of Sasquatch sightings in the 80's.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah

You've already sent it in that direction my friend! Go prove there are no hogs, it aint anyone's job to do it for you. Call or e-mail your local Natural Resources and ask them about it. Or go find one, since that's the only way you'd be satisfied. Your state, educational professionals, and many of your peers have the proof. You just choose to ignore it! No PM's necessary.


----------



## Rod-Man

Judging by your use of exclamation points I'd like to apologize for hurting your feelings or getting you worked up. If you've been following there's no need for me to go searching for hoggs as nobody has made a solid claim that they are here. Aside from a drawn map highlighting fractional areas of counties that could be stray livestock. So I'll not be scouting hoggs much as I'll not be searching for a flying spaghetti monster. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah

Rod-Man said:


> Judging by your use of exclamation points I'd like to apologize for hurting your feelings or getting you worked up. If you've been following there's no need for me to go searching for hoggs as nobody has made a solid claim that they are here. Aside from a drawn map highlighting fractional areas of counties that could be stray livestock. So I'll not be scouting hoggs much as I'll not be searching for a flying spaghetti monster.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm just a very exclamatory individual! Woo! Continue being a stick in da mudd, carry on!


----------



## bobk

Rod-Man said:


> Okay. I hunt that very section of Gallia every single year. When the little orange men come around after Thanksgiving, they push the heck out of those woods with dogs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've never seen little orange men with dogs so I guess that's not true either.


----------



## Rod-Man

Thank you for the suggestion Mush.

I can appreciate your perspective Bob. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carp

A personal friend of mine has killed a wild hog in Champaign county.

His picture was in the newspaper with the hog.

There were several others in the group, but he hasn't taken another one since.

It was near the Urbana.

I will try to a picture from him and post it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

My uncles cousins niece twice removed told me her friend sees a bunch of them down there by hocking hills. And them suckers are mean.

I'd like to take my muzzle loader and go check it out myself sometime..


----------



## sporty

3 former Hocking county residents. The pair were taken at the same time by a father and son that were pig hunting. The single was taken with a bow while deer hunting. These were taken a few years ago. By no means an explosion but they are around the area. 

These were near you Bill.


----------



## Flathead76

I have never ever seen a feral hog in ohio.


----------



## Rod-Man

MassillonBuckeye said:


> My uncles cousins niece twice removed told me her friend sees a bunch of them down there by hocking hills. And them suckers are mean.
> 
> I'd like to take my muzzle loader and go check it out myself sometime..


+1 


Man I wish I could make out the tag on that truck sporty. I wanna believe so bad. Its just not in my nature to do so without rock solid evidence. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sporty

I personally took both of these pics in my parents driveway in Hocking county. All tree pigs were taken in a couple miles of their house.

I tried like hell to get one myself.


----------



## carp

Here is a photo of a wild pig/hog killed in Champaign county, a few years ago.

This man is a personal friend of mine, and a former student.

He also told me he had several sows, and piglets, on his trail cam, about 35 in all.

He said he did kill another smaller one.

He also told me another pig was shot recently, in that same area.

So here is proof that that there is a feral hog population in this area, and I'm sure in other areas of Ohio!


----------



## Rod-Man

Myth personally busted Ironman. I'm not an armchair outdoorsman. I'm hanging in a tree with a smoke pole right now.(shouldn't be on my phone, I know. Its been a long slow day) I don't know why everyone's panties are in a wad over my inability to accept photographs that could be of anyone anywhere, or Bob's uncles, nephews, sisters, nieces story as gospel. (Figuratively, not you Bobk) I'm just weighing in with my experience and opinion. I'm not trying to sway anyone from playing the blind faith game. (I am however considering changing my profile name to "Stick in da Mudd" however.) The shoe does fit.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

Rod-Man said:


> Myth personally busted Ironman. I'm not an armchair outdoorsman. I'm hanging in a tree with a smoke pole right now.(shouldn't be on my phone, I know. Its been a long slow day) I don't know why everyone's panties are in a wad over my inability to accept photographs that could be of anyone anywhere, or Bob's uncles, nephews, sisters, nieces story as gospel. (Figuratively, not you Bobk) I'm just weighing in with my experience and opinion. I'm not trying to sway anyone from playing the blind faith game. (I am however considering changing my profile name to "Stick in da Mudd" however.) The shoe does fit.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app



You're lying...you're not in a tree..no pics and no evidence...for all we know, you're just sitting on yer couch...we need proof.


----------



## Mushijobah

Muskie replica on some concrete somewhere. Video or it didn't happen. None of that Pixar editing crap either.


----------



## Rod-Man

I can appreciate your skepticism and am flattered that you've adopted my logic. You two have made a change in a positive direction today. I'm so proud. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I Fish

Rod-Man said:


> I can appreciate your skepticism and am flattered that you've adopted my logic. You two have made a change in a positive direction today. I'm so proud.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was in a good mood, but, you just made me realize my friends must all be liars. I wanted so badly to believe my father in law caught a paddle fish from the Ohio River last year. I guess the pictures sent to me by the witnesses were probably bogus, too. Oh well.


----------



## Rod-Man

(Photo)Also Alum & I don't want any guff. Photos are the gospel.

Just for the record. I'm going to tell you something you already know. Just because I dismiss something doesn't make it untrue. It just doesn't meet my personal criteria to qualify as reality. 
Don't like my opinion? Don't take it. 
I'm not lobbying for support.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## weekend angler

Rod-Man said:


> (Photo)Also Alum & I don't want any guff. Photos are the gospel.
> 
> Just for the record. I'm going to tell you something you already know. Just because I dismiss something doesn't make it untrue. It just doesn't meet my personal criteria to qualify as reality.
> Don't like my opinion? Don't take it.
> I'm not lobbying for support.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Hey ROD MAN where did you get a picture of my girlfriend

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah

Rod-Man said:


> (Photo)Also Alum & I don't want any guff. Photos are the gospel.
> 
> Just for the record. I'm going to tell you something you already know. Just because I dismiss something doesn't make it untrue. It just doesn't meet my personal criteria to qualify as reality.
> Don't like my opinion? Don't take it.
> I'm not lobbying for support.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M R DUCKS

I have trail camera picture from Champaign Co. and Jackson Co. but not able to post on here ...can e-mail to someone if they would like to post!


----------



## Sciotodarby

There are feral hogs in Hocking/Vinton counties, along with a few Russian boar. I shot an 80 pound gilt 7 years ago during muzzleloading season outside of South Bloomingville. Dad's buddy had shot a pretty decent sized Russian boar sow there as well, and I'm sure they've killed more the past few years. They supposedly got their start in the area from a high fence operation cutting the fence when they found out that DNR was coming after them for not having permits or something along those lines. That's what I was told, anyway. Makes sense because even though I can't remember the name of the place now, I remember that they used to advertise in Ohio Fish Game magazines and then shut down suddenly. 
And to whoever thinks they don't cause crop damage- go talk to farmers in Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi, Georgia and South Carolina. They cause millions of damage to crops in those states. Fact. I know I don't want them in Pickaway or northern Ross counties.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

M R DUCKS said:


> I have trail camera picture from Champaign Co. and Jackson Co. but not able to post on here ...can e-mail to someone if they would like to post!


Here's your pictures


----------



## I Fish

Oh, sure! Those pictures could be from anywhere! What say you, Rod-Man? Maybe they should have included a copy of that days paper in the pic?


----------



## T-180

How about a GPS coordinate stamp on the pic for proof !!


----------



## jray

funny i just saw this thread a guy at work showed me a picture today of one he shot in Vinton county on opening day of deer gun. It weighed over 200 pounds on the meat processors scale and that was field dressed. He took a pic next to it hanging and it is just about as long as he is tall.


----------



## Rod-Man

I Fish said:


> Oh, sure! Those pictures could be from anywhere! What say you, Rod-Man? Maybe they should have included a copy of that days paper in the pic?



I think I'll start referring to them as U.F.O's (undocumented Farrel Objects) Based on the rock solid evidence presented I enjoy the simile.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M R DUCKS

Thanks LilSiman


----------



## ironman172

M R DUCKS said:


> Thanks LilSiman


Yes sir....Thanks!! I will have an eye out this weekend hitting the woods...not that it will do me any good....but I am NO none believer, just don't venture off my property that they haven't found yet, but sure are close and in the area from what the locals have said 
I stopped the constant feeding with corn throughout the whole year....just to darn expensive


----------



## polerugg

so, with all the above being said anyone interested in going hog hunting in 

southern or eastern ohio ?? .. soon as the weather breaks.. if it ever does.

let me know, I`m ready to go......

or florida. ?

thanks

I`m new here first post.


----------



## OnyxHunter

I've never seen one either, but I do believe that they are here and their population is growing. If you look at other places where they were "spotted" 30-40 years ago, now they are common place.

I know a guy who doesn't think Ohio has coyote, because he has never seen one himself. Same with foxes, make no sense. 

I would love to go on a hog hunt, but like others want to be sure there is a reasonable, well any chance, of getting one before enduring the expense.


----------



## polerugg

onyxhunter.

would have gotten back to you sooner, but lost my log in info.

I printed off a map of ohio that shows areas that hogs are concentrated in & or have been seen frequently if I knew how I would post the link, but I am computer, dumm.

why not go hunting here first a weekend in southeastern or southern ohio do some research & go. ??


----------



## polerugg

guess no one else is interested..

onyxhunter, give me a p.m .

thanks


----------



## BigDave

Rod-Man said:


> Unfortunately, I must dismiss every account that starts with: "a buddy of mine, a friend of mine, this guy I know, this farmer I ran into, a guy I met, etc."
> All of those accounts are really, if we're being honest, simply perpetuating rumours. I set ready with my rifle the next time "a buddy of mine" wants to go hoggin.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


So i use a "buddy of mine" instead of his actual name. Tell you what call Matt Hoehn (used to be the Auglaize GW now district supervisor) and ask him about it. He is the one that gave them the green light to whack em.


----------



## buckeyebowman

OnyxHunter said:


> I've never seen one either, but I do believe that they are here and their population is growing. If you look at other places where they were "spotted" 30-40 years ago, now they are common place.
> 
> I know a guy who doesn't think Ohio has coyote, because he has never seen one himself. Same with foxes, make no sense.
> 
> I would love to go on a hog hunt, but like others want to be sure there is a reasonable, well any chance, of getting one before enduring the expense.


Well, that guy needs to get out more! Good grief! I'm not claiming to be Jeremiah Johnson, but I've seen both when I've been out and about. And the thing about 'yotes is, you don't have to see them in order to know that they're around. When you've been dropped off at the end of a gas well road, and you're at the well head savoring a hot cup of thermos coffee before heading into the deep and dark, and you hear 3 separate packs of 'yotes yipping and yapping like crazy, you kind of know!



BigDave said:


> So i use a "buddy of mine" instead of his actual name. Tell you what call Matt Hoehn (used to be the Auglaize GW now district supervisor) and ask him about it. He is the one that gave them the green light to whack em.


It's like I've said before, and I guess I have to say it again! This is something my Grandpa told me a long time ago. "The man who thinks that everybody is lieing to him, is a liar himself!" 

You know, I've never seen a Bobcat in the woods! Does that mean I'm supposed to believe that they don't exist?


----------



## TimSr

Found this thread searching for recent hog sightings and locations. my son and I went out last spring after much researching on the internet, and contacting biologist Craig Hicks, and USDA rangers at station in Athens county. Both were incredibly helpful. We out with realistic expectations. Our goal was to find conclusive sign. Spotting one or getting a shot would be a huge bonus. Went for a weekend. Hunted all day Saturday in Wayne NF, western Athens Co. and found no sign whatsoever. On Sunday we went to a location in western Zaleski SF that Mr Hicks had sent me a game cam photo and gps coordinates from a couple months earlier. We saw no hogs, but found plenty of tracks from one larger animal, and multiple sets of small tracks. We are heading down south again this spring, before the heavy spring growth sets in. I am a believer. ODNR has several state wildlife areas and information where they have had confirmed sightings, and well as areas with probable populations. They are elusive and hard to find. Most sign and tracks are easily mistaken for deer tracks. You are unlikely to see one, or bag one, but any excuse to scout the forests and carry a gun is good enough for me! Vinton Co. has had a small wild population for decades. 

So call ranger stations or ODNR personnel in locations where they exist. They are usually very helpful in telling you about the most recent sightings and reports. The worst thing that could happen is you get some fresh air and exercise, and find your next great deer hunting spot, even if you never find a hog.


----------



## freshwater_newb

OnyxHunter said:


> I know a guy who doesn't think Ohio has coyote, because he has never seen one himself.


I had no idea coyote were in central ohio 'til a park ranger showed a group of girl scouts coyote scat in a columbus metropark this weekend.


----------



## Rod-Man

SMH. Yes, "buddy of mine" lacks the conviction to inspire persuasion. 
For those who post without reading through a thread, I'm out plenty. Also, how exactly did I become a liar because I'm unwilling to accept a false narrative that despite my query.....is still disproven? So believe whatever you'd like is or isn't in the woods. You'll take no guff from me. Certainly without any proof. The ODNR posts videos of Bobcats to their FB page btw. Take that for what its worth. Freshwater, your profile says you're from Columbus. Keep an eye on the sides of the interstates and 270. I see many coyote laying struck every year. Maybe you'll have the same experience. 

Look, I don't want to be the wife giving the husband the look that could kill from across the table. You know, the look. The one that says: "Zip it you're being foolish." 

"Wait Rod-Man!, you mean to say that just because I haven't seen purple elephants in the woods....."

What I mean to say, I did say.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172

I too know a few people that believe since they lie so much(all the time), everyone else does too (lies)..... take that with a grain of salt....so if the shoe fits....wear it
you sure wouldn't be welcome at my place, with or without hogs on it

and I am the Bill he is referring to 



sporty said:


> 3 former Hocking county residents. The pair were taken at the same time by a father and son that were pig hunting. The single was taken with a bow while deer hunting. These were taken a few years ago. By no means an explosion but they are around the area.
> 
> These were near you Bill.


----------



## Rod-Man

ironman172 said:


> you sure wouldn't be welcome at my place, with or without hogs on it.


Lol! Punishment 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rod-Man

Rod-Man said:


> I think the ppl hunting hogs in southern Ohio may be the same ones spotting Bigfoot. I've been hunting southern Ohio awhile now. No sightings yet. If they are out there, the numbers couldn't be substantial. Just my two cents.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


^^ TWO very fine specimen.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## etheostoma

I dug this thread up. It is funny how denial works. 
Nobody has seen any tracks? Really, how do you know you haven't? At first glance they are very similar to a deer track. Most will pay it no mind and say, "hmm, another deer track". Without close examination you are not likely to notice the difference. If I were not looking for hogs specifically, all I would see is another deer track.
I happen to know a bit about hogs. I have raised them for 15 years. Ohio cold temps are not a problem. Hogs are like cats, they are never really domesticated. Their genetics are also very plastic, so they will change phenotype very quickly and revert to a wild type hog. They may not become exactly like a Eurasian wild hog, but will trend that way in just a few generations. If there happen to be any actual Eurasian wild hogs in the area that domestics escape, the wild type genetics are dominant or are naturally selected for, and they revert to wild type very rapidly, even more so in northern climates where the wild type is favored.
They are here, and here to stay. I doubt we will have as big of a problem as southern states. Our cooler climate favors smaller litter size, wild type, and smaller body size. Down south any escaped fat pig can make the cut, not so much here. 

Tusks? All male hogs have tusks, wild or domestic. Most farmers get rid of boars at a young enough age that the tusks are no problem. I have personally used a PVC saw to cut the tusks out of two boars that I wanted to keep longer, as I thought they were outstanding animals. Both had tusks about 3 inches long.
Give it 15 more years, and though I don't expect the problems like down south, they will be spread out and become common throughout unglaciated Ohio, likely sticking to the large state and national forest areas. It will likely be very similar to the populations in the Smoky mountains. They will not be seen often, but their sign will be quite common.


----------



## ostbucks98

My friend has killed 7 since the first of the year. He uses dogs and has an area they are thick in. of course im not gonna give away whereabouts because its a very limited resource right now...nuisance or not...alot of people would like to have a chance at a hog but there just isnt enough to go around.


----------



## etheostoma

ostbucks98 said:


> My friend has killed 7 since the first of the year. He uses dogs and has an area they are thick in. of course im not gonna give away whereabouts because its a very limited resource right now...nuisance or not...alot of people would like to have a chance at a hog but there just isnt enough to go around.


That seems kind of odd. Keeping something that we desperately want to keep from growing in population a secret so one guy can have fun. That is exactly what will cause growth in population. 

Interesting how the ethics of this situation work.


----------



## Sciotodarby

etheostoma said:


> Interesting how the ethics of this situation work.



X 2. They are a nuisance animal. Period.


----------



## garhtr

etheostoma said:


> That seems kind of odd. Keeping something that we diesperately want to keep from growing in population a secret so one guy can have fun. That is exactly what will cause growth in population.
> 
> Interesting how the ethics of this situation work.


. 
Right or Wrong--- some hunters would welcome an increase in the feral Hog population.


----------



## Sciotodarby

Then they'll be crying when the deer and turkey population suffers. Hogs are prolific creatures and it won't take long for the population to get out of hand if they get a good toe hold in the right environment.


----------



## etheostoma

garhtr said:


> .
> Right or Wrong--- some hunters would welcome an increase in the feral Hog population.


And that is sad. Hunters and fishermen IMHO should be conservationists first and foremost.


----------



## canoe carp killer

garhtr said:


> .
> 
> Right or Wrong--- some hunters would welcome an increase in the feral Hog population.



Bring on them hogs!!! Fully knowing I'll get blasted for this, but again it is just an opinion and to each their own. I would rather be eating pork than deer most of the time. I love deer hunting but would love some pork!!


----------



## Sciotodarby

I'd rather eat farm raised pork, but to each their own.


----------



## etheostoma

Might as well just release more. Maybe transplant some round goby into the Ohio, and Asian carp into Erie. For that matter if you have to drive more than an hour to reach your favorite game, just bring some closer and establish your own population. 

I understand the guy enjoying his private hog hunting, but the bigger picture is obviously escaping. He is not going to get them all. In 15 years when all he has left locally in abundance is hogs, he may regret his decision. What do you think a group of hogs does to a newborn fawn? Then factor in loss of deer forage, constant disturbances from groups of hogs, etc. That is just deer. What do squirrels lose to them? Lots of nuts on the ground. Their buried food caches rooted up. The list can keep going.


----------



## CPK

Animals have been moving and adapting for years.


----------



## etheostoma

canoe carp killer said:


> Bring on them hogs!!! Fully knowing I'll get blasted for this, but again it is just an opinion and to each their own. I would rather be eating pork than deer most of the time. I love deer hunting but would love some pork!!


Well you should buy some pork, or you might do well with one of those canned hunts. Really how many hunters save money by hunting. Look at it like a business. 90% of hunters would be better off buying their meat. So put that into the equation, and when you harvest that big old nasty boar that tastes like urine, how much was it worth? There is a reason that we castrate hogs. Many boars over a year old are not worth anything but sausage. You are not likely to get consistently good pork tenderloin out of your harvest.


----------



## CPK

I'm not really concerned about the meat. I would love to have a big old hog mounted so it looks like it's ripping through my wall!!!


----------



## Sciotodarby

etheostoma said:


> Well you should buy some pork, or you might do well with one of those canned hunts. Really how many hunters save money by hunting. Look at it like a business. 90% of hunters would be better off buying their meat. So put that into the equation, and when you harvest that big old nasty boar that tastes like urine, how much was it worth? There is a reason that we castrate hogs. Many boars over a year old are not worth anything but sausage. You are not likely to get consistently good pork tenderloin out of your harvest.



How dare you state facts! Trichinosis is a big concern with feral hog meat as well.


----------



## ostbucks98

Believe me it has nothing to do with how they interfere with deer and everything to do with crop damage. The government knows how to use the scare tactics and get deer hunters to kill any hog they see.


----------



## ostbucks98

Its not because there is not enough resources to go around. Ive seen the areas these hogs have hit and you would think it was a group of turkeys until you see the prints


----------



## ostbucks98

if anyone is wondering they have been averaging about 80 pounds with the largest going 130


----------



## ostbucks98

So not near as big as most people would think


----------



## etheostoma

Trust me I have a 90 pound American Bulldog bitch who would love to hunt hogs. I would like to vest her up and put her on some. So it would be fun to live in an area with hogs but I live in an area with few, and certainly do not wish the population to grow so that I can have some fun with my dog at what expense?

Look at her. She wants hogs. But I don't, not where they don't belong.


----------



## etheostoma

ostbucks98 said:


> Its not because there is not enough resources to go around. Ive seen the areas these hogs have hit and you would think it was a group of turkeys until you see the prints


Not in Ohio, but in North Carolina I have seen areas that they have hit, and it looks like someone humped a rototiller into an open cove in the mountains.


----------



## ostbucks98

Im no hog expert but i wonder what genetic differences are here with our hogs compared to other strains


----------



## Snakecharmer

Brian Williams said he shot an Ohio Boar.........


----------



## EStrong

When I have time I'll go back and read the entire thread, so please pardon if I might have missed a few posts.

IMO, Feral Hogs, very very bad. Just ask Texas how much they like them. Any in Ohio/KY/IN need to be eliminated ASAP by any means necessary.


----------



## etheostoma

I am down for some warm weather hog hunting. Tar Hollow looks like a good place. Confirmed population. On site camping. I think I will give it a shot. If I actually get one, I know it will be a drop in the bucket, but what the heck. Hopefully I will luck into a sow. Need to bring gobs of ice.


----------



## canoe carp killer

etheostoma said:


> I am down for some warm weather hog hunting. Tar Hollow looks like a good place. Confirmed population. On site camping. I think I will give it a shot. If I actually get one, I know it will be a drop in the bucket, but what the heck. Hopefully I will luck into a sow. Need to bring gobs of ice.



I grew up around tar hollow and have camped it and fished it's not so good lake many times, along with hunting it so many times I can't count due to property butting up to it. I have never saw one lol. Not to say they aren't there. Always heard of sightings in Jackson county, I know they have one of those canned hunting places there. But again who knows...


----------



## etheostoma

canoe carp killer said:


> I grew up around tar hollow and have camped it and fished it's not so good lake many times, along with hunting it so many times I can't count due to property butting up to it. I have never saw one lol. Not to say they aren't there. Always heard of sightings in Jackson county, I know they have one of those canned hunting places there. But again who knows...


Thanks for the info. I mentioned Tar hollow only because there is a state documented population there. If you have better suggestions, I would love to hear them. Truth is I am more into getting others into helping with the potential problem. The Ohio problem will hurt outdoorsmen more than it will hurt farmers. We should all care about this even if we can do little to change the outcome. Hunters should do their part to keep wild hogs at bay. Start hog hunting or at least kill every one they see, even if they think it may be a local farm escapee. Kill it.


----------



## etheostoma

Oh, and someone with the name Carpkiller must understand invasives and what damage they can do.


----------



## bobk

Snakecharmer said:


> Brian Williams said he shot an Ohio Boar.........



That's funny right there.


----------



## canoe carp killer

etheostoma said:


> Oh, and someone with the name Carpkiller must understand invasives and what damage they can do.



There's where I guess I will be hated on too, I don't hate them. I think they are abundant and love to bowfish for them. I keep them and use them for cut bait and whatever I don't keep my dad freezes And uses for trap line bait when he doesn't have better options. I'd be all for shooting some silver carp out of the air too!! Let the name calling begin lol.


----------



## etheostoma

canoe carp killer said:


> There's where I guess I will be hated on too, I don't hate them. I think they are abundant and love to bowfish for them. I keep them and use them for cut bait and whatever I don't keep my dad freezes And uses for trap line bait when he doesn't have better options. I'd be all for shooting some silver carp out of the air too!! Let the name calling begin lol.


 I am down with removing non natives.


----------



## NCbassattack

etheostoma said:


> I am down with removing non natives.


Me too, and we have our share here in NC. Wild hogs, spotted bass, Eurasian collared doves, and the coyote.
Around 1900, a game preserve in our mountains allowed 14 wild Russian boars to escape, and a few of their descendents roam the Smokies. They bred with feral hogs, and now hundreds of them roam the area.
The rest of the state has populations of feral hogs, which with each generation look more and more of their wild boar ancestors.
Some are real giants, two 500 pounders have been taken down east.


----------



## bardownsnipe

So does anybody really have any proof that there are actually hogs in southern ohio??


----------



## Sciotodarby

I shot a small feral gilt several years ago by the South Bloomingville. It was pre digital camera and camera phone days, but I think I've got a picture of it somewhere at mom and dads house.


----------



## snakedog

There's some north of Oxford towards Eaton. Years ago, there was a stocked hunting lodge featuring boars that eventually closed down. The hogs are still thereabouts.


----------



## fastwater

Article from ODNR which includes counties with known feral hog populations:

Feral Swine in Ohio - Ohio Department of Natural Resources
ohiodnr.gov/invasive-species/terrestrial-animals/feral-swine


----------



## polerugg

bardownsnipe..

give me a shout..

polerugg


----------



## ironman172

Tar Hollow is close to my place, and the 201 & 202 public hunting area off Narrows road where most of the problem came from(exotic hunting farm)....the locals have kep the hogs in check so no real large numbers, but they are around in that area south western hocking and vinton counties


----------



## fastwater

*ironman172*, 

Have hunted many a farm in both Hocking and Vinton Counties over the years. Though I have never seen a wild pig there myself, the farmers that actually lived down around the Hocking/Vinton county line have all told about either seeing hogs, hearing them or found the aftermath of where they've been.

May have hunted close to you. Does Goat Run/Honey Fork Rd, Rauber Rd or Griffith Rd. sound familiar to ya?


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> *ironman172*,
> 
> Have hunted many a farm in both Hocking and Vinton Counties over the years. Though I have never seen a wild pig there myself, the farmers that actually lived down around the Hocking/Vinton county line have all told about either seeing hogs, hearing them or found the aftermath of where they've been.
> 
> May have hunted close to you. Does Goat Run/Honey Fork Rd, Rauber Rd or Griffith Rd. sound familiar to ya?


Goat Run is just down the road from me. I've seen the signs on my property but have never seen them. Talked to the dnr last week and he said that quite a few have been trapped lately in Vinton county.


----------



## fastwater

> Orig. posted by *bobk*:
> 
> Goat Run is just down the road from me. ...


Used to hunt the Mosure farm on Goat Run. Was my fav. place to turkey hunt for several years till Mr Mosure was forced to start selling off much of his property. 

Both Mr Mosure and his son claimed to have seen hogs there.

I never saw any hogs but I know the place was full of turkey and I did my best every year to cut down the population. Don't think I've ever hunted another place with as many 'big' mature toms as that place seemed to carry.


----------



## bobk

Indeed, there's a good population of toms in the area. I always see strutters in the fields on 93 when heading to Jackson. I've been lucky that my property holds so many toms.


----------



## CudaJohn

Lundy said:


> In all of my years of hunting, Atehns and Hocking Counties I have never seen a hog or a hog track nor do I know anyone that has ever seen one.
> 
> I'm sure some exist in the wild but they are not widespread.



I heard they aren't visible because they've accepted a non christian god, formed sleeper cells, and have assimilated. How many human lives will be lost before we address this situation?


----------



## Lundy

CudaJohn said:


> I heard they aren't visible because they've accepted a non christian god, formed sleeper cells, and have assimilated. How many human lives will be lost before we address this situation?


Are those illegal or prescription drugs you are on?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Has anyone on here actually seen a wild boar in ohio? a friend of mine went on a public land hunt and has trail camera pictures of "wild" feral hogs. They never got the chance to kill an actual wild hog, so they went to a preserve and and killed a few. Preserve as in high fence. And I have no idea where he got these pictures, somewhere in se ohio.


----------



## jmyers8

Believe it or not we had a pretty good population in southern Lorain county that got turned loose and wild and were breeding. The USDA and locals have got a pretty good hold on them now but there still a few around.. This is a fact ad I've helped drag them out of the woods and have seen the USDA checking there big box traps


----------



## Sciotodarby

There was an article in this weeks Ohio Outdoor News about feral hogs. The state biologist said shoot every one you see.


----------



## NCbassattack

I wish our Wildlife people would get on the local hunters to hunt more of these hogs we have here. The things are in most of our counties now, and some are growing enormous as well, with 400-500 pounders taken every year. One estimated to be 600+ was taped on a game trail video recorder. But few hunters actually target these pests, the ones taken are usually shot by deer hunters hunting deer.
We had a "sounder" (group of wild swine) cross the Uwharrie River just 50 yards above us once while we were fishing. Some of the critters were down right spooking looking, with heavy bodies and gleaming tusks. They ignored us though, and went on their way.
They are destructive to the natural habitat, and the state has no limits on their hunting.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Went on a walk on a local park today and coincedently found this.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Trying to get hunting permission the next couple weeks to target these beasts this summer.


----------



## WVhogman41

I hunt Galia county and we took a 370 lb Boar there last July 2014 ,and for those of you that don't know most of all ferrel hogs move at night unless you get lucky enough to jump them up during daylight hours , they are harder to hunt than deer and have a large range of roaming


----------



## TimSr

Funny to see this thread is still going as I search for news of recent sightings. I am going down this weekend to Vinton Co. on west side of Zaleski for my 3rd annual hog hunt. I never saw hogs the last two years, but was quite content to find fresh sign in the areas I was hunting. They are hard to hunt, kind of sparse in population, they are nomadic, and they are mostly nocturnal. Their tracks look just like deer unless you know what you are looking for, and even then I often need a side by side comparison to tell them apart. The one sure sign is when they leave dew claw prints. A deer's dew claws are directly behind the hooves while a hogs dew claws are to the side. 
Don't let one troll on a message forum discourage you searching for them. A guy has to think pretty highly of himself to think that they must be delivered on his doorstep because only his approval is authentic. Trail cam photos from the USDA biologist Craig Hicks are far more convincing proof to me than a forum troll's denials, as well as first hand photos from forum members who are then called liars. Incidentally, my first hunt where I found lots of fresh sign took place at the coordinates he gave me where the trail cam had been posted a few months earlier. 
The satisfaction of just finding sign is something only a real hunter can understand. 
Most of Ohio's hogs are descendants of escaped domestic hogs that became "feral". "Feral" describes a domestic animal that has become wild. Ohio's hogs are descendants of feral hogs, but are true wild hogs now, several generations removed from becoming "feral". The only exception is the group in Lorain Co. which are believed to be farm escapees turned feral. European or Russian hog blood is mixed in a great many from the Vinton Co. area from preserve escapees decades ago. A "boar" is ANY MALE HOG, wild or domestic, and has nothing to due with a specific strain. 
One more note from early in this thread - Arizona Javalena are peccaries, and are NOT wild hogs, and cannot interbreed with wild hogs.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

This is a boar print (I think) I found near the skeleton of the boar and a picture of the skull and some hair.


----------



## TimSr

It's hard for me to tell from the picture if its a hog print. They are hard for me to tell apart unless I see a dew claw. There is no mistaking the skull though! This was in a park? Was it in Lorain Co?


----------



## WVhogman41

Hey Tim do you hunt the Nat Forrest for hogs or do you have a connection on private property, I keep reading that farmers and ODNR want rid of the hogs but no one seems to want people hunting for them on their property, Any ideas


----------



## TimSr

I hunt only public land. There are known spots in Wayne NF, but I haven't found anything there, and have a lot of trouble navigating their maps for access. The best part of WNF would probably be in Galia Co., and I've not traveled that far. The Rangers for WNF are happy to tell you about any recent sightings. I have stuck with Zaleski SF, and State Wildlife Areas. I hunter Superior Wildlife Area as they have a known population, but didn't find anything. I've spent most of my time at Turkey Ridge Area, where I have found fresh and active sign. There are several others listed on ODNR website with hog poplations.

A far as farmers wanting hunters, I've found that to be 100% bunk. When a farmer finds he has a "hog problem" he will always use that problem as a revenue source or a private hunting resource, and I sure don't blame them. If you want private land, your best bet is to advertise in a local agricultural publication or newspaper that you are looking to pay for hog hunting access, and be aware that some may be happy to sell acces to land with no confirmed hog populations.


----------



## WVhogman41

thanks Tim I aperciate the info and Im Trying that route now with advertising listings


----------



## NCbassattack

The collared and white lipped peccaries are wild pigs, in the family Tayassuidae, , (new world pigs) suborder Suina, along with old world pigs, Suidae. However, they probably like Tim says cannot breed with old world swine (which includes domestic pigs and wild boar.


----------



## Drm50

Back in 70s shot hog in Tenn. Had it butchered and quick froze, trip back to Ohio packed in dry ice. My dad
was helping me put in freezer, he put package of "side meat" in sink to thaw. Dad said we were going to
have boar side & eggs for breakfast the next morning. Next morning a terrible smell woke me up. It was
Dad frying that boar meat. We decided not to eat it. Dad took it out to his 3 English Setters, they wanted
no part of it. That is bad when dogs won't eat it.
Had chance to eat some chops from pay to hunt place over in Pa. Tasty, Tasty, couldn't tell it from
domestic hog.


----------



## Sciotodarby

Doubtful. Pigs from confinement don't do well outdoors. Plus the boars have already been castrated so if any do survive, it'd only be for one generation.


----------



## ostbucks98

WVhogman41 said:


> I hunt Galia county and we took a 370 lb Boar there last July 2014 ,and for those of you that don't know most of all ferrel hogs move at night unless you get lucky enough to jump them up during daylight hours , they are harder to hunt than deer and have a large range of roaming



370 lb? Hmmm.....im doubting that one. Ive seen numerous hogs killed here in Vinton County and 370 lb is more than twice anything ive ever seen killed.


----------



## ironman172

It has been many years ago but a guy I worked with killed one that size(350+) in Ross county ,was in the paper (Chili) 

....just because you have not seen one that large(Vinton Co.) doesn't mean they don't exist


----------



## ostbucks98

A buddy of mine has been killing them for years and like i said not even half the mentioned size. Brother in law raised one for 5 years and it never reached 200. Would like to see it. 

"
As with coloration, the size of mature adults can vary greatly depending on the ancestral influence. In Ohio, adults range in size from 125 to 200 pounds. Larger individuals do occur, but rarely exceed 350 pounds in Ohio without supplemental feed."


----------



## Sciotodarby

ostbucks98 said:


> A buddy of mine has been killing them for years and like i said not even half the mentioned size. Brother in law raised one for 5 years and it never reached 200. Would like to see it.
> 
> "
> As with coloration, the size of mature adults can vary greatly depending on the ancestral influence. In Ohio, adults range in size from 125 to 200 pounds. Larger individuals do occur, but rarely exceed 350 pounds in Ohio without supplemental feed."


What kind of hog and what was he feeding it? Any kind of hog should be able to hit 200lbs in 5 years. I can make them hit 270-280 in 7 months.


----------



## ostbucks98

Im talking a wild boar


----------



## fastwater

_Previously posted by 
*Sciotodarby*:
Doubtful. Pigs from confinement don't do well outdoors._

Actually, tame pigs adapt very well to living in the wild:

*Domestic pigs quickly revert to wild roots |...*
blog.mlive.com/.../11/domestic_*pig*s_quickly_revert_t.html

Naturally, if the boars that escape have been castrated, they can't bred. But let a pregnant sow escape and have a litter of male and female offspring, within a year time you could very well have several pregnant gilts walking around. Gilt reach sexual maturity at about 5-6 mos of age and a boar at around 8mos. Gestation being about 113 days, a couple litters per sow a year is highly possible.


----------



## Sciotodarby

And like I said, pigs out of a confinement situation are a totally different animal than hogs from an outdoor lot.


----------

